# Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse



## illini (Aug 20, 2006)

I have done some modifications to a Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse because of what I perceived to be too much smoke flavor. First I drilled a hole in the top near the front right corner (opposite of the temp probe that controlls the heater) and installed a 1" vent. Added a couple of latches to the outside to pull the door firmly shut. And a small aluminum angle iron to the inside of the door on the hinge side to physically push the door seal into place when closing a hot smoker. Now I can visually check the amount of smoke coming out of the smoker. To get the "thin Blue Smoke" only 3 chips need to be added about every 30 minutes. This has eliminated what seemed to be stale smoke taste (Creosote ?). I was concerned that the electric element might not be adequate for the smoker if vented but found that the unit only needs to be heating about 50% of the time to maintain 225 degrees. water consumption (in the pan) has not changed either. I did install the wood chip pan modification supplied by masterbuilt because of a recall and that has had no adverse effect either.








4â€ in from front and 4â€ in from right side use a hole saw to cut a 1-3/8â€ hole through the outer skin, foam insulation and the inner skin.    Push in a 1â€ black pipe nipple and secure with (2) 1â€ electrical box connector nuts.    I used a suitable O-Ring on the outside to seal from moisture.     Attach a suitable piece of aluminum tubing to the threads of the exposed nipple.     The longer it is the more it is going to condense water in cold weather so keep it short.    If you want to cook without the vent remove the aluminum tubing and lightly screw on a 1â€ pipe cap.








Use a metal switch cover plate (Blank, no holes in it but the mounting screw holes) turned up to hold water and attach under the vent on the inside of smoker with Â¾â€ spacers and stainless screws.







Use a length of Â½â€ X Â¾â€ aluminum angle and screw the Â¾â€ side to the door at the hinge side so that the Â½â€ side pushes the seal into place when the door is closed.    This prevents the magnetic seal from grabbing the box and distorting itself when closing.







Attach (2) latches (top and bottom) as shown so that they pull the door shut an additional 1/8â€ when they are latched.    This prevents all distortion to the seal which might occur.


----------



## cheech (Aug 20, 2006)

Illini,

Thanks for the post.

My eyes have been drawn to this unit in the Cabela's catalog.

How do you like this unit?

Does it hold temp pretty well or do you need to babysit It?

A friend of mine was thinking about getting into meat smoking a bit deeper and asked what electric unit I would recommend. I told him that if it was me that I would take a close look at this unit.


----------



## smokemack (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice post! Great info for anyone intersted in better smoking with a Master Built, or considering a purchase. Thanks...


----------



## illini (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks SmokeMack, I appreciate the kind words.      It took a while with the picture update learning curve but now it will be easy next time!


Cheech.    If you have only owned one car it is hard to judge the others.
Specifically the temperature controller is a no brainer (set it and forget it)  will stay within a 5* spread but will flare 15-20* with adding new chips sometimes for a few minutes then settles right down.    I don't get along with a lot of chips in the thing at one time as it generates too much smoke.    So you will have to tend to chip maintenance about every thirty minutes to maintain the "thin blue".      It only has (3) 5/16" holes for inlet air so the 1" vent I added at the top is more than adequate.      If I were to complain it would be that the smoker is not well enough ventilated but then you would need a higher wattage heater too.

Masterbuilt employee I talked with said they are coming with a new model or update that includes a top vent and door latches so I was walking down the right path.


----------



## jefmker (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Illini, have a question about your modification to the MB Electric smoker.  I have the same smoker and was looking into putting the vent on.  Couple questions for you if you don't mind.

You start out by drilling the 1 3/8inch hole in the top and you place a 1 inch long black pipe nipple.  Where did you get a black pipe niple that goes in the 1 3/8 hole?  Looking at Home Depot/Lowes the biggest diameter they have is 1 inch.  In looking at the picture of the vent, it looks to be bigger than 1 inch in diameter.


----------



## illini (Oct 18, 2006)

Jefmker
You may get by using a 1-1/4" or a 1-5/16" hole through the cabinet
I strongly suggest you drill through a thin piece of metal first to see how the nipple fits through.   Trying to make the hole larger would be difficult
I used a 1" black pipe nipple {that is 1"id (internal diameter)
the od (outside diameter) is about 1-1/4"}
The length of the nipple is whatever you need for the 1" box connector nut to attach on the inside flush with the end of the nipple and long enough for the other box connector nut to snug up on the outside and leave enough threads on top to attach a short aluminum flu somehow
my stack just sort of wedges onto the threads.
you will need something to catch the drips on the inside as it may drip moisture on the meat you are smoking
If you want further clarification post back


----------



## smoked (Dec 14, 2006)

Just to let you know....I purchased the new revised version of this masterbuilt electric smoker today for 199.99.  First thing that is noticable is the changes, they have added a damper at the top and a single latch for the door.  I believe there are a few other small changes as well, so it appears they have listened to the few complaints and made changes especially after the recall a few months back.  I've not yet fired her up, but thought I'd let you know the new model (20070106 or stainless version 20070206) will not need your modifications as they already put them in and still kept the cost at a bare minimum!!! :)


----------



## illini (Dec 14, 2006)

The only thing they have not addressed is the hinge side door seal
distortion :( 
If this occurs on your unit the aluminum angle fix will be a good mod

When the smoker is hot and you open the door the magnetic seal on mine will grab the smoker box, when reclosing, early and the bellows of the seal can distort and not  seal properly.

the angle piece physically slides it to where there is no distortion as the
door is reclosed :D


----------



## smoked (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll keep that in mind, still determining on what is first to be smoked in this unit.....ham, ribs or pulled pork.......decisions decisions!!!!! but after the first run I'm sure I'll be able to tell if there is going to be a problem with the seal or not.....


----------



## mdk (Dec 16, 2006)

Illini,

On your angle iron, did you put it tight aginst the side of the seal?  I just got a new Masterbuilt and I was thinking about doing this repair right away.  Did you use short sheet metal screws to hold it in place?

Thanks


----------



## illini (Dec 16, 2006)

Cut the aluminum 1/2 X 3/4 angle piece to length to fit inside the seal from top inside corner to bottom inside corner
A quarter inch short will be just fine 
place against side of the hinge side seal sol that the seal is straight from corner to corner
Attach with small stainless steel screws through predrilled holes in the 3/4" side
Think I drilled 5-6 holes 
Used 3/8" long screws so not to penetrate too far inside the door
When you close the door when hot you will hear it sliding the seal into place

Hope this helps! :D


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 16, 2006)

HELLO HELL0,
ILLINI,
DID YOU EVER USE MASTER BUILT SMOKER
with out using water in water pan???

on lo temp smoking--????
120-130 degrees????


----------



## illini (Dec 16, 2006)

HI Larry;
Considering it but no have not yet
Using water would be optional but would just set there at that temp 120-130*)

Think it would work just fine with no water at (225-or so) thats my next plan of experimentation

My concern is that there would be hardly any smoke generation at that low a temp (120-130) because the heating element would not be on very much

There was a post here somewhere about a guy smoking fish at low temp and not getting a wood burn.   He finally returned the unit for another that would.

I remember now it was under FISH and titled TOP RACK

Hope this helps


----------



## mdk (Dec 17, 2006)

Illini,

I ran a season run today and the door would not shut after I opened it.  So I put 2 latches on it.  I hope this helps.  I had some liquid come out of the bottom of the unit, is this normal?  I will probably do your angle iron seal fix to it tomorrow but the bottom seal looks all weird as well.  It angles down, wonder if that is where my liquid is coming out of.  I did put water in the pan for the seasoning run. :oops:   Maybe I should not have.
I am going to try not soaking some chips on my first meat run.

Thanks for the help and any other advise is greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## mdk (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, what is the hardest thing to screw up for a first time smoker?
Pork Butt, Loins, Ribs???????? :D


----------



## illini (Dec 17, 2006)

MDK
Is yours the newer vented or older nonvented model?
My smoker weeps a little under two conditions, too little venting (closing down the top vent too much) or excessive temp.
That mini invironment inside must be regulated... If you produce more steam from the water pan than can be dissipated out the top vent you are going to leak some.
So if leaking is a problem you gotta open up some venting or lower the cook temp some.  Venting always works for me and I cook at the temp I want.
In some cases little or no water in the pan is a good thing.

What was the max temp while curing?....too much wood at one time can have a temp spike all by intself

Don't know about the bottom seal sag....have not seen that one!....adjust the latches you added to pull a normal cold smoker door closed another 1/8"

Hey...we can all mess up any cut of meat if the process is not right.....enjoy the learning experience, drink a cold one and try..try again...it will get better!


----------



## mdk (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Illini,

I am going after a pork butt on Christmas for my folks and my family so hopefully it goes well.

I will take some pics of it as it goes.

Thanks again for the help!

I got a friend that has a Bradley and it is a fine unit but I really think this unit will work absolutely fine for me and I am not handcuffed to the pucks.  Oh yeah it's also a lot cheaper.


----------



## mdk (Dec 25, 2006)

Illini,

Do you know where I can get some jerly racks that fit in the Masterbuilt's.

Thanks,
MDK


----------



## illini (Dec 25, 2006)

Planning on jerky myself soon
I am going to use metal skewers and let the individual slices hang through the racks openings
Think I'll use the top rack and the third rack


----------



## rob (Dec 26, 2006)

I've had one for a year now. I never heard of a recall. What was it for?
BTW I've been thinking of exactly the same mods but I will have an adjustable damper on a larger vent.
Thanks for the great post.


----------



## mdk (Dec 26, 2006)

Rob,

The recall is for a fire issue that they had when the door was opened.  It would fire up the chunks or chips and then you would get a little grease fire as well if you had enough grease inside the unit.  Their repair is a tin box that goes over the heating element.  If you call them they will send you one right out.  Mine had it with it, but does not have all of the 2007 updates (latch on door and vent in roof).  I put 2 latches on mine and it works great.
I did a pork butt yesterday and that was my first real smoke.  We had my folks over and they were impressed as well as my family.  My mom wants me to do 4 loins for Easter at their house.  I can't wait!!  Sorry no porn because I was afraid it would not turn out.

Illini,
I did that pork butt with Buckboard Bacon and I took it to 160#.  We sliced it about 1" thick and it was just like a good Iowa Chop!  I could not believe it!  I did your trick of 3 - 5 chips avery 45 minutes for 3 hours and it turned out perfect!  I could not believe it.  Thanks for all your help!

MDK


----------



## illini (Dec 26, 2006)

Rob
You will like the mods for sure....My 1" inside diameter pipe is adequate because that constitutes a lareger area than the three small inlet holes....use washers with different size holes on top to adjust the flow...also have cap to place on top to completely shut it off if I want to....the damper is a good idea and surely would make it adjustable

Please be careful when you make the cuts...thats thin stuff and you need them right the FIRST time


----------



## randalldad (Dec 27, 2006)

"Installing a dampered vent" -- I like that idea. Obviously need to make these basic mods to my new MB that I just got for Christmas. 

Where would one find a dampered vent?


----------



## cheech (Dec 27, 2006)

RandallDad if you get a chance check out your local hardware (Menards Lowes etc) store and check out their HVAC section they usually have a pretty good selection


----------



## illini (Dec 27, 2006)

That is an idea promoted by ROB...see post above on this thread...and would be fine...think it would have to be a homemade device...personally the top vent does not need to be too large....I" to 1-1/2" is adequate....if you cut a larger hole you might weaken the cabinet and will surely need to close it way down...just my 2cts


----------



## randalldad (Dec 27, 2006)

ok thanks. Two other questions:
- I too, had some black smokey water drip out the bottom of my unit during my first run when I was seasoning it. Too hot? Not enough vent? I kept the wood tray shoved all the way in. 

- These small vent holes I read about -- where are they? I looked tonight and I don't see any vent holes. Just the main round hole on the right side that takes the wood tray. No wonder a top vent is needed. 

RandallDad


----------



## illini (Dec 27, 2006)

RandallDad
Welcome to the forum.  Why not introduce yourself to everyone at the roll call thread!

If you have the older model with no top vent expect some dripping.

The new model that is vented or by adding the top vent mod to the older model 
will practically stop this for you.   All that moisture from the water pan has to go somewhere!

The vent holes we speak of are the three small holes in the outside end of the wood tray itself

Get the combustion air going in these three holes and the smoke and excess moisture out the top vent and you got it right.

Welcome again to a fellow Masterbuilt'r and go introduce yourself

BTW throw out your books instructions on wood consumption...Its way to much.....Read these posts from the guys who have been there and start using only 2 to 5 chips every 30 minutes or so...you wont be sorry!!!


----------



## rob (Jan 13, 2007)

mod over Christmass vacation. I've done salmon and skinless, bonless chicken breasts since then and both came out great. It looks the control will be good. Open for foods that cook out a lot of water and chocked down for ones that don't or long smokes where drying is a concern. The weather has been kind for smoking here!


----------



## rob (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry. I've somehow lost track of the image software that will re-size.


----------



## randalldad (Jan 14, 2007)

Rob, 

Is that a piece chrome drain pipe? And please detail the damper that you install there... looks intriguing...


----------



## smoked (Jan 18, 2007)

well since I have the new 2007 model I've not needed any mod's, however I have modded my luhr jensen big cheif to be a cold smoker unit feeding off of the masterbuilt......check it out....


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 19, 2007)

hello hello,

yo go fish,
do you load --then turn tube 180 *--
to dump chips on element?????

yo smoked in washington,
does big chief have to be set higher -for smoke to go UP tube???


----------



## smoked (Jan 19, 2007)

my test run the smoke ran fine....however I am thinking of raising the big chief up higher for better flow.....I think it will be a much better use of the old smoker then just sitting on the side in a pile in the garage anymore....just think of the cheeses and so forth  :)   One thing is I also had to stiffen up the door alot using some doublers up along the side, them big cheifs like to bend in the middle when putting the door on!!!!!!


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 19, 2007)

Cajunsmoker,
     There has got to be a way we could rig our smokers up like the Masterbuilt's design as far as adding wood?  What do you think?


----------



## smoked (Jan 23, 2007)

well I decided to fire up and make some fatties last night...errr really early this morning, so I hooked up the big chief as the cold box and decided to smoke some chedder and re-smoke some cheap bacon we bought that needed more flavor......here is the rig in action....


----------



## illini (Jan 23, 2007)

smoked:  That's a real clever innovation using the MB as a smoke generator for a cold smoke!....What is the temp inside the big chief when you do this?....Not being familiar with the big chief, is it insulated, or could this be done with any box a person might have?

I assume the flex tubing is aluminum and not galvanized...correct?

Does my heart good to see how innovative the Masterbuilt team is becoming.

Keep up the work guys!


----------



## smoked (Jan 23, 2007)

The Big Chief is not insulated at all.....one reason why I ended up going with the masterbuilt unit  :)   I have not checked the temp inside, but it stays cold even with the masterbuilt pumping at 225 so I can safely say it's well below the 100 degree level but I'll have to run a temp probe in there one of these times.  The flex tubing is regular alum hvac stuff and yes you could do this with any box you have.....and here I had been racking my brain on how to cold smoke in the masterbuilt (of which I've noticed that it's hard to get it to generate smoke below 200 degrees, at least with chips.....might have to try the sawdust routine for doing chipoltle's from now on......)


----------



## illini (Jan 23, 2007)

smoked:...on the peppers try...top vent wide open...wood tray open (pulled out) about 3/8"...get the air flowing through the smoker then set the temp you want.....this all results in the heater being on more to sustain the set temp and viola the chips will do their thing....

Just my 2cts

Works better when the ambient temp is lower of course!


----------



## smoked (Jan 24, 2007)

yea I tried that method basically.....results were mixed, I did pick up some of the much smaller chips...almost sawdust, you know the stuff luhr jensen puts out for their units....so I'll see if those work better, I figure at lower temp they should......


----------



## smoked (Jan 24, 2007)

well I'm running the setup again....mostly because the boy got into the fridge and ate all the fatties I smoked the other morning....little jerk!!!  so I'm running it again to double smoke some bacon and some more cheese along with fatties in the masterbuilt (sage and an italian).  masterbuilt is running at 225, outside ambient temp is ~45 and temp at the top of the cold box is running ~ 58...........

I also just got done modifying the big chief by  mounting a temp sensor at the top....now I can see how hot that box ever got to begin with!!!


----------



## randalldad (Jan 26, 2007)

I did Illini's mods this past weekend. All went well for the most part:

The vent went fine, but I'm still sourcing the stack/pipe part. I looked at drain pipe for a sink (chrome, 1.5 or 1.25 inch), but neither fit right on the 1" nipple I used. It a stack even necessary? Right now, I'm just using washers over the top to control the vent action...

I needed to add the angle iron, but like a couple others here, my seal sags at the bottom of the door. The install here was a bit more tricky, since I had to take the door off, remove a plastic cap from the bottom of the door, and finagle the seal a bit to make some room so I could attach the angle iron. It worked okay though. 

Also added the two door latches. 

I'm inthe early stages right now of my first smoke with the mods and I can already see the difference that vent makes.


----------



## illini (Jan 28, 2007)

That's a good job Randalldad
The stack is for looks only...I lay washers or whatever works for you on top of the pipe nipple most of the time and it works good

How did the butt turn out?

BTW...........Hey Masterbuilt guys look at the drip catcher Randalldad did......this is very important if you don't want drippings of questionable origin ending up on the meat you are smoking......Good job randalldad...much better picture than I had!


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 16, 2007)

The seal on the 2007 model looks different then yours.  Hopefully they fixed it.  It is more of a tubing and less like a refrigator seal.


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 18, 2007)

Here are some photos of the new seal and air damper.


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a hard time reading the display outside yesterday.  Anyone rig up a shield?

A tube or 3 sided viewing shield seems like it would help.


----------



## smoked (Feb 18, 2007)

yea it's tough to see in direct sunlight......but I usually just cup my hand over it.........


----------



## illini (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the pics *elkhorn*

Nice to have a close-up look at the new version


----------



## bengomez (Feb 10, 2009)

How is it about Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse with aluminum plates in some parts? i think aluminum is more lasting than some soft steel... some steel corrodes fast...



_________________
aluminum plate


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 10, 2009)

You don't have to do these mods anymore.  It comes from the factory "fixed" now.


----------

